# BBQ Chicken And Potato Pouches



## Ol-blue (May 9, 2008)

Make sure that you don't use to high of heat and that you turn pouches a couple times during the cooking process.
Enjoy! Debbie

BBQ CHICKEN AND POTATO POUCHES 







4 CHICKEN BREASTS; Boneless Skinless.
BARBECUE SAUCE
4 medium RED OR WHITE POTATOES; Sliced Thin.
2 GREEN ONIONS; Chopped.
SALT; To Taste.
BLACK PEPPER; To Taste.
CHEDDAR CHEESE; Grated.
_____


Tear off four sheets of aluminum foil, approximately 18 x 12 inches Spoon 1 to 2 tablespoons of barbecue sauce in the center of each foil sheet.
Place one chicken breast on top of barbecue sauce and spread another tablespoon of sauce evenly over each chicken breast.
Top each breast with sliced potatoes and green onion.
Sprinkle with salt and pepper to taste.
Fold foil up to make pouches; sealing edges well.
Place foil pouches on a BBQ grill over medium to medium-low for about 30 minutes (depending on size of chicken breasts) or until chicken and potatoes are done; turning pouches a couple times.
Carefully open foil pouch and pull back edges.
Sprinkle some cheese to taste over the top of each chicken breast.
Reseal pouch, let set for a few minutes until cheese has melted.
Transfer the chicken and potatoes to a plate to serve.
Serves 4
_____


----------



## letscook (May 9, 2008)

yum--  I think I would add some Bacon pieces also.
going to try this one.


----------



## Ol-blue (May 9, 2008)

letscook said:


> yum-- I think I would add some Bacon pieces also.
> going to try this one.


 
Bacon would be great. Good idea! Enjoy! Debbie


----------



## Beachcomber (May 11, 2008)

Hey Debbie..........
Thanks for posting this wonderful and easy recipe, we had it for dinner last night. It was so good my DW even went back for seconds, The only thing I changed for my serving was to add a few drops of Tabasco, which took it over the top.

Thanks again JD


----------



## Ol-blue (May 12, 2008)

Beachcomber said:


> Hey Debbie..........
> Thanks for posting this wonderful and easy recipe, we had it for dinner last night. It was so good my DW even went back for seconds, The only thing I changed for my serving was to add a few drops of Tabasco, which took it over the top.
> 
> Thanks again JD


 
You are welcome. The Tabasco sauce sounds good. Debbie


----------



## Medwayman (May 21, 2008)

letscook said:


> yum-- I think I would add some Bacon pieces also.
> going to try this one.


 
Bacon makes everything better!


----------

